# Sprint Lowering springs B14 Sentra



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

Hello everyone i have a set of Sprint lowering springs for sale selling for a friend...pics below email me at [email protected]
or reply to this post! thanks! price is 150 CDN plus shipping im in toronto canada
price is very negotiable!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Please remember to post any ad in the forsale/wanted (classifieds) section of this forum.

I'm sure a moderator will be along shortly to move this thread. *In the mean time please do not start a new one, duplicate threads/posts are just as bad.*


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yes even tho its in the wrong section i will say this, sprint springs arent bad for the price you pay for em...  The ride is not horrible for a 2" drop and it adds to the look of the car very well... heres my 2" drop on 15" rims


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

that being said no one wants them?


----------

